# Hatchling with huge yolk sac, help/thoughts?



## JoeImhof

My hatchling busted out this morning, but has huge long yolk sac as in photo. Advice for taking care of this? He is on moist paper towels now.

Should I put vaseline or antibioitic ointment on it? Should I soak him? Or just try to let him be? I see conflicting advice on that in some threads.

Otherwise, he acts healthy and alert. Advice appreciated!


----------



## LuckysGirl007

My neighbor had one hatchling with a very dry and hard yoke sack. They said the vet just told them to put vitamin e on it and do soaks. Hopefully someone that knows more will be along soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

One of our long ago members who really knows his stuff, said that keeping the baby on moist paper towels allows absorption of too much moisture, and he prefers to keep the "mass" moist with antibiotic ointment until it is absorbed.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

That picture does not look bad, it should absorb quickly and be just fine. The most important thing to do is keep the tortoise stable (meaning to minimize the chance of it rupturing the yolk sac), warm, and minimize stress! I have also used antibiotic ointment initially for lubrication on some of mine.


----------



## Tom

I put my sulcata hatchlings on damp paper towels when they still have an exposed yolk sac. Works great for me. They absorb the yolk sac and the umbilical scar closes up in a few days.


----------



## JoeImhof

Thanks guys. Sounds like he will be ok. I'll take good care of him next few days. Thanks!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

JoeImhof said:


> Thanks guys. *Sounds like he will be ok.* I'll take good care of him next few days. Thanks!


----------



## JoeImhof

Thanks for the thoughts guys. But unfortunately, that never went away, and Mike died today. I think it was part of his body, flesh that was stuck outside shell. Guess he wasnt destined to make it. His sibling is looking fine though.


----------



## wellington

So sorry to hear that Hope the others do fine.


----------



## Laura

sorry to hear that. did you leave him alone while he hatched or take him out of the egg yourself? 
I thought yolk sacks were yellow, not red.. some I thought it looked irratated or infected? 
but Ive never had hatchlings so im not sure...


----------



## sibi

Sorry to hear of a lil one dying. You did all you could.


----------



## turtleluv88

So sorry to hear about your hatchling. I know how you feel. I just had three little boxie die in the late stage of incubation, with only one left at this point. It's very hard to deal with.


----------

